# tractor help



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

so I am looking for someone who has a small tractor with a bucket on the front of it, I need to move some chicken poop and level a spot in my yard if you have one to rent I can do that or if you want to earn a buck I will pay you I live in Tooele and the it would take less than 3 back hoe buckets to clear it the rental place is booked out a ways and very $$$$$$$. because they wont let me pull with a 1/2 ton truck 
Thanks.


----------

